
Ask HN: How to Peacock my Resume - thirstysusrando
Hi, I&#x27;m applying for a bunch of entry-level programmer positions. I&#x27;m good at math so I&#x27;m curious what sort of projects would look interesting on a resume.
======
a3n
Whatever you've done.

